# Il Tianjin Quanjian offre 40 milioni per Kalinic.



## admin (26 Dicembre 2016)

Cinesi letteralmente scatenati. Il club allenato da Fabio Cannavaro, Tianjin Quanjian, ha presentato un'offerta da 40 milioni di euro di euro alla Fiorentina per l'attaccante Kalinic. Sia il club che il calciatore stanno esaminando seriamente la proposta. Lo riporta Repubblica.


----------



## MarcoMilanista (26 Dicembre 2016)

Roba da matti!


----------



## Sheva my Hero (26 Dicembre 2016)

spendono e spandono tutti quanti, ma i nostri cinesi neanche una lira :S fateci un po' caso...


----------



## Lorenzo 89 (26 Dicembre 2016)

Sheva my Hero ha scritto:


> spendono e spandono tutti quanti, ma i nostri cinesi neanche una lira :S fateci un po' caso...



Ancora siamo nelle mani dei due vegliardi, vedremo quando passeranno la mano che combineranno i nostri cinesi.


----------



## Coripra (26 Dicembre 2016)

ma un cinese che metta lì 50 milioni per Bacca, no?


----------



## Magnus_Marcus (26 Dicembre 2016)

Sheva my Hero ha scritto:


> spendono e spandono tutti quanti, ma i nostri cinesi neanche una lira :S fateci un po' caso...



Tra l'altro nemmeno si azzardano a offrire 60 milioni per Poli


----------



## Jino (26 Dicembre 2016)

Come si potrebbe dire no...


----------



## admin (26 Dicembre 2016)

Questi sono completamente pazzi.

Speriamo che anche i nostri si comporteranno così. Per giocatori più forti, ovviamente.


----------



## Mr. Canà (26 Dicembre 2016)

Admin ha scritto:


> Cinesi letteralmente scatenati. Il club allenato da Fabio Cannavaro, Tianjin Quanjian, ha presentato un'offerta da 40 milioni di euro di euro alla Fiorentina per l'attaccante Kalinic. Sia il club che il calciatore stanno esaminando seriamente la proposta. Lo riporta Repubblica.



Siamo davvero gli unici che non riescono a piazzare nemmeno un giocatore in Cina! Assurdo!


----------



## goleador 70 (26 Dicembre 2016)

Sheva my Hero ha scritto:


> spendono e spandono tutti quanti, ma i nostri cinesi neanche una lira :S fateci un po' caso...



Per forza siamo sempre nelle mani dei due maledetti


----------



## ignaxio (26 Dicembre 2016)

Non si azzardino che ho puntato su di lui in ben 2 squadre di Fantacalcio


----------



## Fedeshi (26 Dicembre 2016)

Sheva my Hero ha scritto:


> spendono e spandono tutti quanti, ma i nostri cinesi neanche una lira :S fateci un po' caso...



Han versato 200mln di caparra,prenditela con Fininvest che se li tiene ben stretti ed al Milan nada.


----------



## Roten1896 (26 Dicembre 2016)

oh i nostri non se li piglia proprio nessuno nemmeno in cina


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (26 Dicembre 2016)

Lol


----------



## Dumbaghi (26 Dicembre 2016)

Mamma mia che cifra per un mezzo giocatore


----------



## Willy Wonka (26 Dicembre 2016)

Non è una bella notizia per noi, adesso lo dovranno sostituire e la prima scelta sembra Jovetic, e vedrete che di mezzo ci finirà anche Badelj.


----------



## Therealsalva (27 Dicembre 2016)

Willy Wonka ha scritto:


> Non è una bella notizia per noi, adesso lo dovranno sostituire e la prima scelta sembra Jovetic, e vedrete che di mezzo ci finirà anche Badelj.



Sinceramente credo che con 40 milioni a disposizione (anche se ne reinvestiranno solo una parte) Jovetic non sia la priorità


----------

